# East Coast Large Scale Train Show



## KenBurkinshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

The East Coast Large Scale Trainshow (ECLSTS) is taking place at the York, PA fairgrounds the weekend of March 23 and 24. This Friday and Saturday show is traditionally the largest dedicated G scale show in the World. It’s international in flavor, with most of the large scale manufacturers present. A contingent from the OVGRS http://www.ovgrs.org/ is there every year as well as most of the larger clubs from the Eastern part of North America. This Show always features some of the finest large scale club layouts, as well as new product introductions, and unbelievable bargains on new large scale product. It’s not a flee market, but rather the largest Internet train vendors and manufacturers using this showcase to meet one to one with their customers.

If you belong to the the TCA (Train Collectors Association) you would be familiar with the show site. It's a five hour or less drive from most states on the East coast (a long day trip, but doable). You will quickly see that there is much more to large scale than LGB, and you'll be inspired by all the "stars" in the large scale game. The show also feature continuous seminars and "How to" sessions on most facets of large scale modeling!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Due to unforeseen events, Yogi Wallace and Dave Bodner will not be able to attend and give their seminars.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Due to unforeseen events, Yogi Wallace and Dave Bodner will not be able to attend and give their seminars.


Who are they?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Presenters at the ECLSTS the title of this thread.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Presenters at the ECLSTS the title of this thread.


OK...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Ken, 

Are there any pics of the event posted on the internet? I'd love to see them.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Go to aristocraft.com and look at the ECLSTS part of the forum.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Ken, You know the OVGRS bunch? I never travelled with them, but my dad did. I used to spend a lot of time with that crew.

Craig


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Ken, I believe I figured it out....you're the American invasion guy! You would know my father, Bud. He was the yard master at Nelson Yard with the OVGRS group.

Craig


----------

